# Signmaking??



## ol104 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey everyone - trying to get opinions or ideas on what people use to make signs. I have seen the Milescraft, Rockler and Craftsman signmaking kits that you use with a plunger router. Are the kits any good. I have also heard about people using a Dremel which gives them more freedom with fonts?? I tried to use my dremel on a piece of black walnut but it was a big fail. Not even sure what bit would work best in a Dremel...

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ol104 said:


> Hey everyone - trying to get opinions or ideas on what people use to make signs. I have seen the Milescraft, Rockler and Craftsman signmaking kits that you use with a plunger router. Are the kits any good. I have also heard about people using a Dremel which gives them more freedom with fonts?? I tried to use my dremel on a piece of black walnut but it was a big fail. Not even sure what bit would work best in a Dremel...
> 
> Thanks


I think the Milescraft and the Craftsman are the same kit in different boxes. I have a Milescraft and a Rockler kit. The Milescraft frame is pretty flimsy and needs some extra clamping to keep it from moving around. The rockler kit is kinda neat as it will interlock but doesn't have to. Just some carpet tape. You can also just freehand the things and not be locked into the fonts/sizes provided. Just print your sign out the way you want it to look, attach it to the board with some craft spray adhesive and route right through the paper. :smile:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

This might be of interest...
http://woodgears.ca/pantograph/index.html


----------

